# Racewax.com 20% off



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

I just got this in my email, but on Black Friday (only) you can get 20% off your entire order at www.racewax.com with coupon code BLACK20.

http://www.facebook.com/racewax?ref=mf


I think I'm going to bite on a new edge/base tool.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys it doesn't need to be Black friday to get 25% off Toko waxes and tools from us.
You just need to say please! www.suburbansport.com become a ski bum!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, I'll hit you guys up next time I need an order of wax.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 23, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Hey guys it doesn't need to be Black friday to get 25% off Toko waxes and tools from us.
> You just need to say please! www.suburbansport.com become a ski bum!!


I like Racewax better then Toko S3 waxes.

I'm looking for a better edge/base tool.  Got any good recommendations?  I'm using the FK Multi-angle base/edge tool with red & blue diamond stones.  I feel it works pretty good on the side edges, but not as well on the base.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 24, 2009)

I like using the Sun Valley Base Bevel Guides. I have a .5 and 1 degree both at home and in the shop.
For side edges use the Toko Edge Angle Pro 89, 88, or 87 degree with the pro clamp. This will hold files and stones for side edge use. 

To be honest you really don't need a base bevel guide because once the base bevel is set, either by the factory or after being stone ground, you don't want to touch it. We see so many skis that are base high (1+ base bevel) because people love to use their base bevel guides.

I have nothing against Racewax.com but Toko System 3 hydrocarbon wax  167grams retails for $13.00 with a 25% discount thats only $9.75. The Racewax.com house brand isn't any cheaper. Who makes it anyway? If it was great cutting edge stuff why would they carry swix too??


PS: I wish I had registered the name Racewax.com!! Then I'd be melting wax in my basement.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't be (re)setting the base angle, just de-burring it with a diamond stone.  

The guy is a local PA chemist who make his own waxes.


----------



## RACEWAXdotCOM (Nov 24, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> I have nothing against Racewax.com but Toko System 3 hydrocarbon wax  167grams retails for $13.00 with a 25% discount thats only $9.75. The Racewax.com house brand isn't any cheaper. Who makes it anyway? If it was great cutting edge stuff why would they carry swix too??
> 
> 
> PS: I wish I had registered the name Racewax.com!! Then I'd be melting wax in my basement.



Hi,
1) On Friday my 150g bars will be $8.79 for 1; $8 for 2 and $7.60 for 4 or more.
2) I make the wax and my Moly Hybrid wax put Palmer on the US Olympic team in Torino.
3) I sell Swix and Dakine because new customers arrive looking for it and I would rather have them buy it from me if that is what they really want.  Later, once they feel comfortable and want to save money and gain speed, they can switch.
4) I did start in my basement but now have a production and shipping facility.
Thanks for the interest and grab yourself a deal on Friday!
Enjoy!
Marc (DrD)


----------



## ts01 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been using racewax HC wax for several years now and it simply is easier to work with  than Toko, Swix or Maplus HC waxes that I've tried and equally if not more effective and durable.  Red for base cleaning and warmer conditions, green for colder conditions and 50/50 for "whatever."  

Only difficulty I've had is cold, dry abrasive snow at subzero temps, where the green won't glide and the wax wears off fast.  Mixing in Swix CH4 or a Toko cold powder with the Racewax green hardens it and speeds things back up again.  

Can't speak to the fluoro products, have never tried them.    

But you also have to factor in Dr. D's reasonable pricing, quick customer service, generous advice and expertise ... if you can live with all that then Racewax is worth a try!


----------



## RACEWAXdotCOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks TS, the solution to the cold is to sprinkle on some SWIX CH3 powder, I carry that now - on sale Friday!

http://www.racewax.com/product/FA-1216/SWIX_CH3_Cold_Powder_Ski_Wax__FA1216.html


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 27, 2009)

RACEWAXdotCOM said:


> Thanks TS, the solution to the cold is to sprinkle on some SWIX CH3 powder, I carry that now - on sale Friday!
> 
> http://www.racewax.com/product/FA-1216/SWIX_CH3_Cold_Powder_Ski_Wax__FA1216.html



What's the trick to keeping it on the ski before the iron touches it? The stuff all rolls right off and ends up on the floor when I've tried using it.


----------

